# 29 gallon reef (hopefully)



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

so next year i would like to setup my 29 gallon tank as a reef,i plan on 40lbs of liverock,anyone know how much sand?i plan on getting a protein skimmer,2 korilia 2's or whatever,i can never spell it right,a 150w MH 14000k,2-20 watt actinic lights,and a large aquaclear filter as a fuge with chaeto,

my question is,what kind of skimmer should i get (not over 75 dollars),what live stock (i would like 2 clowns,1 watchman goby,a few shrimp,a ton of snails and hermits, an anemone, and frags,lots and lots of frags)



Corals i like:
Shrooms
zoas
birdsnests
polyps
staghorns
and plate corals


is there a place i can get frags for a low price?


id like to spend less than $200 on frags.


one mandatory animal on my list is 2-3 clams.


any help is welcome,appreciated,and cherised as always.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Merry Christmas James, I'm glad to see you are venturing into the reef side of the hobby. This will be a fun project for you!

I want to give you a very early and very honest piece of advice. Everything you are asking to keep in terms of livestock calls for having a high quality Protein Skimmer. You simply aren't going to find what you will need for $75.

That being said, lets look at some alternatives for a "reasonable" price. 
Reef Octopus BH 1000 Hang on Back Protein Skimmer by CoralVue - AquaCave

That skimmer will do the trick. Octopus makes an excellent hang on skimmer at a reasonable price for $159. It surface skims, which is an absolute requirement on a reef setting, and the bubble quality and skimate are excellent for a hang on. This will be the best $75 extra dollars you could spend, and I promise you that you will save $75 in lost livestock.

I may be able to make up the money for you. Check out Marco Rocks The finest aquarium rock available, base rock, live rock, reef rock, marco rock, reef tank saltwater fish, live corals, Marco rocks, Fiji live rock, Tonga Live rock and look at their dry rock. I used the Key Largo dry rock in both my 54 reef and 180 fish only. The quality is awesome and the rock is so porous that in a few short months you can't tell the original live rock from the original dry rock because it all becomes live very quickly. You could also use their sand and save a bundle when ordering both rock and sand. The shipping is dirt cheap.


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

i was thinking someone would say that.im gonna be making mokney shortly so i should be able to afford the good stuff.


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

merry xmas to you also,whats your opinion on hawaii rock?


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

im kind of torn,my love is still with freshwater but i want to try salt,but dont think il have the money .....like till im at least 18


----------

